# ITINERARY FOR WOODHALL SPA 16th/17th APRIL.



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2011)

With Woodhall Spa less than two weeks away, just thought it would be wise to post up final details for the week-end.
We are playing the Bracken course on Saturday afternoon, tee booked from 1.30pm. On Sunday morning we have the 1st tee booked on the Hotchkin course from 9.30am.
The plan is to meet at the club for about 12.30. I will likely be there a bit earlier.
After playing the afternoon round, we will then move on to our accommodation, *THE ADMIRAL RODNEY HOTEL*, which is about a 10 minute drive from the course.
Dinner is booked for about 8.30pm so this will give us time to sort out our accommodation and get showered/changed, possibly meeting in the bar about 8.00pm?
Full English breakfast the following morning, we must be away from the hotel by 9.00am at the latest for our 9.30 start.
After a short "prize giving" and piss take session, we should be finished at the course by about 2.30-3.00 so then it's home James!
Any further questions please ask.
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob,

Looks great.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

With Woodhall Spa less than two weeks away, just thought it would be wise to post up final details for the week-end.
We are playing the Bracken course on Saturday afternoon, tee booked from 1.30pm. On Sunday morning we have the 1st tee booked on the Hotchkin course from 9.30am.
The plan is to meet at the club for about 12.30. I will likely be there a bit earlier* for a fag break*.
After playing the afternoon round, and * a fag break* we will then move on to our accommodation, THE ADMIRAL RODNEY HOTEL, which is about a 10 minute drive from the course, stopping half way* for a fag break*
Dinner is booked for about 8.30pm so this will give us time *for a fag break* and to sort out our accommodation and get showered/changed, possibly meeting in the bar about 8.00pm?
Full English breakfast the following morning,after * a fag break* we must be away from the hotel by 9.00am at the latest for our 9.30 start.
After a short "prize giving" piss take session and * a fag break* we should be finished at the course by about 2.30-3.00 so then it's home James!
Any further questions please ask.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention I've given up smoking 
Smug git


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2011)

And just for clarification....
It is strictly "casual dress" for the dinner on Saturday night. Jeans and a "t" will suffice


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 5, 2011)

And just for clarification....
It is strictly "casual dress" for the dinner on Saturday night. Jeans and a "t" will suffice


Click to expand...

So the hotel is a "posh" one then?


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers for keeping us up to date Rob.

As for Saturday night is a Halter neck top acceptable?  

Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 5, 2011)

And just for clarification....
It is strictly "casual dress" for the dinner on Saturday night. Jeans and a "t" will suffice


Click to expand...

Classy, can people wear a shell suit and baseball cap too


----------



## vig (Apr 5, 2011)

And just for clarification....
It is strictly "casual dress" for the dinner on Saturday night. Jeans and a "t" will suffice


Click to expand...

i'll dig out my knee length dress and stiletto's then  

Stick the tee times and running order up again old boy


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2011)

Stick the tee times and running order up again old boy
		
Click to expand...

WOODHALL SPA SATURDAY AFTERNOON GROUPINGS

1.30 
CHARLIE 
LEFTIE 
CENTURYG5 
RICHARD C 

1.38
SMIFFY 
WHEREDIDITGO 
GRUMPYJOCK 
YUFUIN 

1.46
HERONSGHYLL 
FOREFORTHEDAY 
JUSTONE 
VIG 

1.54
TXL
PIEMAN 
RAY TAYLOR 
RICKG 

2.02
REGION3 
GLENN 
MURPHTHEMOG 
SNELLY

Sunday mornings groups will be in "leaderboard order" with the 4 best scores from Saturday going out in the last group.
Hope that helps mate
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2011)

*And don't forget your handicap certificates!!!!*


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm all set.
New camera
Spare battery
16 GB card
Dozen V-Easys


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm all set.
New camera
Spare battery
16 GB card
Dozen V-Easys
		
Click to expand...

Bob.
I might well be interested in buying the camera, battery and card off of you mate


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm all set.
New camera
Spare battery
16 GB card
Dozen V-Easys
		
Click to expand...

Bob.
I might well be interested in buying the camera, battery and card off of you mate
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Geezer, they're not for sale.


However................


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2011)

On second thoughts.....the way you putt I'm not sure I want people seeing a V-Easy in your bag


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rob, was the handicap certificate comment a joke aimed at people playing off dodgy handicaps, or do the club want them?

R E A L L Y looking forward to this


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2011)

No,no joke hp cert will be required


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 9, 2011)

I aint got one.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2011)

Phone your club/pro and they should be able to get you one


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I aint got one.
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......you're fooked without one Chris


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 9, 2011)

ah well!


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I think you must have one at Woodhall as with the EGU there they only allow people who are members of golf clubs on the course and the handicap cert proves that.....


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 9, 2011)

I may be wrong,but if your club is affiliated to the EGU,you should have an I.D.number, if you do forget your certificate surely EGU can punch it up on computer to confirm???????   Looking forward to next week.


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2011)

Is anyone passing nearby Hatfield, Hertfordshire that I can share a lift with? Obviously I'm willing to contribute towards petrol costs.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2011)

I aint got one.
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......you're fooked without one Chris
		
Click to expand...

The chap I'm  sorting Beau through has said they will require them as well


----------



## TXL (Apr 10, 2011)

Is anyone passing nearby Hatfield, Hertfordshire that I can share a lift with? Obviously I'm willing to contribute towards petrol costs.
		
Click to expand...

I can make a diversion - PM sent


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2011)

*Only 6 more sleeps!!* 

        

Fingers crossed this weather holds up. Long range forecast isn't looking too bad. 
Bright and "breezy".
But above all, dry.


----------



## rickg (Apr 10, 2011)

I can make a diversion - PM sent
		
Click to expand...

What a star!!  

Getting so excited about it....my game finally reappeared this weekend!!!!! Missed out on a board competition by 1 point yesterday with 38 points and we won our opening scratch match today and I had a nice little 2&1 win. I was 1 over gross on Friday night after work before a silly bogie/double bogie finish. 

The game is in a happy place again!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 11, 2011)

I may be wrong,but if your club is affiliated to the EGU,you should have an I.D.number, if you do forget your certificate surely EGU can punch it up on computer to confirm???????   Looking forward to next week.
		
Click to expand...


Thought that this was the reason for the EGU handicap card.
It has your club and ID number on it.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

After playing like a burk around AW's course on Friday, I had 35 points on Saturday in the swindle, and then buffered with a net 74 in yesterdays medal. (The first comp of the year off the full course, but had a few sillies, missing the ball completely when tapping in a 1/2" putt, and trebling the 125 yard par 3 ninth). Parachute before Woodhall perhaps?

Worrying thing is I might have put my back out again trying JustOnes 'Bubba' swing. Got 5 days to fix it (before I put it out again at the weekend, always something to look forward to).

Have got a print out of a h/cap certificate, but it isn't signed by any one. Hope that will do, or maybe I should invent a signature to put on it. Mr D. Duck Esq. General Manager.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a handicap cert, that said, I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

On their web site it says you need one to get the discounted green fee rate. I guess without one you may need to pay a supplement.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a handicap cert, that said, I am sure it will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been asked but I usually play with members. My mate tells me it depends who's in the pro shop when you check in. I'm sure you'll be fine though.


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a handicap cert, that said, I am sure it will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

just becuase you can rifle a 2 iron into a par 5 at St Georges and drain the eagle putt and then go round the course nearly level par doesn't prove you can play golf.....for all they know you might be a right hacker!!  

Probably best if you just come along and caddy for the *real* golfers   

Looking forward to seeing you again mate!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

The h/cap cert isn't just to show you can play a bit (24 h/cap limit on the Hotchkin I believe), but also to show that you are a member of a club who are members of the EGU. There is a discount in place for members of clubs who pay to be in the EGU. Without the h/cap cert, you may have to pay full whack, even as a 'scratch' golfer. That said, it only appears to be another Â£10 per round.

If you can get a cert, proably best to take one with you.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

@Bobmac,

For those of us coming up from the South, up the A1, what is the best route to use off the A1?

I'm asking as my satnav will take me off down a bridle way, and we won't get there til Wednesday.

Most of the routes look to use piddly little lanes (not good in my hearse), but some must be bigger than others?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2011)

@Bobmac,

For those of us coming up from the South, up the A1, what is the best route to use off the A1?

I'm asking as my satnav will take me off down a bridle way, and we won't get there til Wednesday.

Most of the routes look to use piddly little lanes (not good in my hearse), but some must be bigger than others?
		
Click to expand...

I know my name's not bob, but I feel I'm qualified to help!

-Come off the A1 at Colsterworth towards Ancaster (Sign posted Colsterworth/Ancaster B6403) just after the "Colsterworth Roundabout (with the Jubilee Service Station on your right hand side)

-Follow the B6403 (otherwise known as "High Dike") all the way to Ancaster. 

-When you hit the crossroads at Ancaster (just after you pass a big effin' tank on your right hand side), go right towards Sleaford.

-You then want to follow signs to Skegness (A153) until you get to Tattershall Village. When you get to Tattershall, you'll see signs for Woodhall Spa, follow them. It's about a 5 minute drive from there.

Route Map Here

There is another route, which is slightly more direct which takes you past Old Bob's house in Cranwell, but there's ALOT more windy country roads involved and it's alot less straight forward...This way is just a quick if you don't know the roads.

Any questions, let me know. Happy to help!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2011)

If anyone else needs help with directions, I've done the trip to woodhall from the North, South, East AND West, more than happy to help!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a handicap cert, that said, I am sure it will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

As I was bored I phoned Woodhall Spa today about this. They assure me that if anyone forgets their certificate, or doesn't have one yet, provided they can prove they are members of a club then it will be no problem to play. So if you have bag tags, membership details, county card or a note from your club (i.e. 'Please sir, let little [name] play on your lovely course as he is a frightfully upstanding chap') then you'll be fine!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2011)

Saturday and Sunday are looking cushty!!
    

http://www.golfweather.com/76096/lincolnshire/woodhallspagolfclub


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 11, 2011)

all sorted then, ready for this one.
I take its fairly flat then?


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2011)

Quite an elevation change if you drop into one of those bunkers though Chris! Make sure you let someone know which one your climbing into.....or we may never find you again!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2011)

Quite an elevation change if you drop into one of those bunkers though Chris! Make sure you let someone know which one your climbing into.....or we may never find you again!  

Click to expand...

I have removed the sand wedge from my bag and replaced it with a bucket and spade and a few sticks of dynamite.


*If anyone needs to contact me on the day (to let me know they're held up in traffic/running late etc.) my number is 07919 563926*


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 12, 2011)

Quite an elevation change if you drop into one of those bunkers though Chris! Make sure you let someone know which one your climbing into.....or we may never find you again!  

Click to expand...

I have removed the sand wedge from my bag and replaced it with a bucket and spade and a few sticks of dynamite.


I'll bring my little ladder then! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello gents, on my way to work this morning I noticed a few things some of you might like to be aware of:
If you're coming over from the west you'll probably want to go the A158 from Lincoln, they're closing the road at the railway crossing at Langworth and will probably divert folk through Nettleham or something, it's going to add 10 minutes at least to your journey if a lot not more depending on Saturday Skegness traffic. They also have roadworks at the moment in Horncastle (lights out at the Woodall junction) which last Saturday backed traffic up to Caistor high street (about 4km!) AND they were putting cones out on the straight between Wragby and Baumber. What does this mean?! LEAVE EARLY! Or ideally avoid the Lincoln - Horncastle (A158) stretch if you can. Wouldn't want anyone to miss out, it's supposed to be a beautiful course, have fun chaps. 
Oh Ps. someone asked if the Admiral Rodney is a posh hotel - erm, posh for Horncastle  No, its very comfortable but not stuffy at all, jeans and a tee shirt and you won't get funny looks.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 12, 2011)

Quite an elevation change if you drop into one of those bunkers though Chris! Make sure you let someone know which one your climbing into.....or we may never find you again!  

Click to expand...

I have removed the sand wedge from my bag and replaced it with a bucket and spade and a few sticks of dynamite.


I'll bring my little ladder then! 

Click to expand...

It says there is 1 12feet deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello gents, on my way to work this morning I noticed a few things some of you might like to be aware of:
If you're coming over from the west you'll probably want to go the A158 from Lincoln, they're closing the road at the railway crossing at Langworth and will probably divert folk through Nettleham or something, it's going to add 10 minutes at least to your journey if a lot not more depending on Saturday Skegness traffic. They also have roadworks at the moment in Horncastle (lights out at the Woodall junction) which last Saturday backed traffic up to Caistor high street (about 4km!) AND they were putting cones out on the straight between Wragby and Baumber. What does this mean?! LEAVE EARLY! Or ideally avoid the Lincoln - Horncastle (A158) stretch if you can. Wouldn't want anyone to miss out, it's supposed to be a beautiful course, have fun chaps. 
Oh Ps. someone asked if the Admiral Rodney is a posh hotel - erm, posh for Horncastle  No, its very comfortable but not stuffy at all, jeans and a tee shirt and you won't get funny looks.
		
Click to expand...

bang goes my pink shirt and shorts then.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello gents, on my way to work this morning I noticed a few things some of you might like to be aware of:
If you're coming over from the west you'll probably want to go the A158 from Lincoln, they're closing the road at the railway crossing at Langworth and will probably divert folk through Nettleham or something, it's going to add 10 minutes at least to your journey if a lot not more depending on Saturday Skegness traffic. They also have roadworks at the moment in Horncastle (lights out at the Woodall junction) which last Saturday backed traffic up to Caistor high street (about 4km!) AND they were putting cones out on the straight between Wragby and Baumber. What does this mean?! LEAVE EARLY! Or ideally avoid the Lincoln - Horncastle (A158) stretch if you can. Wouldn't want anyone to miss out, it's supposed to be a beautiful course, have fun chaps. 
Oh Ps. someone asked if the Admiral Rodney is a posh hotel - erm, posh for Horncastle  No, its very comfortable but not stuffy at all, jeans and a tee shirt and you won't get funny looks.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, nice one, good heads up there! I personally wouldn't take the A158 anyway, it's a bit long winded. 

If you're coming from the West/North and coming off the A1, follow these directions: 

Click Here

If you're coming from a more south westerly direction, get to lincoln and follow the same directions.

Be aware that if your route is taking you on the A46 from Leicester through to Newark (probably the case if you're coming from South West or West Mids), they are doing MASSIVE roadworks on the A46. It's a gamble as to whether you get good traffic flow or not, but unless you want an alternative across country that isn't that straight forward (which I can give directions on if people want it), it's the only (direct) way to go unfortunately. 

It's usually not too bad, just a 40mph limit for around 20 miles.

I love Woodhall Spa, but it's a right pain in the jacksey to get to!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2011)

but it's a right pain in the jacksey to get to!
		
Click to expand...

Not for some it's not


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 12, 2011)

but it's a right pain in the jacksey to get to!
		
Click to expand...

Not for some it's not    

Click to expand...

Smug git!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2011)

but it's a right pain in the jacksey to get to!
		
Click to expand...

Not for some it's not    

Click to expand...

Smug git!  

Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone else frustrated at the lack of an online course guide, like a strokesaver?

I normally spend ages looking at them when I'm playing a course for the first time, but there isn't one that I can find.

Worn my screen out looking at the course cards instead


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a particularly bad web site really. They have one of the most photogenic golf courses in Britain, and on their web site they have two photos. You would think they would have a really good gallery, a stroke saver, an over head of the layout, etc.

After all, they are in the middle of nowhere, and so will get no passing trade. You have to really want to play there to bother making the trek.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

its a bit of a bind there is onlt a guide for the Hoskins and none for the Braken.
Google earth dosent help when trying to follew the written guide.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Hope someone has a google earth map on their phone so we can find JustOne in all those trees.........


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

listen for the woody woodpecker song and follow it
knock,knock clunk


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2011)

I know it's not much help but here's a few pics of the Bracken
1st







7th







16th (I think)







17th







18th


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a particularly bad web site really. They have one of the most photogenic golf courses in Britain, and on their web site they have two photos. You would think they would have a really good gallery, a stroke saver, an over head of the layout, etc.

After all, they are in the middle of nowhere, and so will get no passing trade. You have to really want to play there to bother making the trek.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is, they don't have ANY problem getting bookings so they're never going to do more than the minimal required to generate business. And as much as I love the course, most of the people there are so far up their own arse (and most of whom don't want "non-members" playing "their" course), they wouldn't notice the stuff mentioned above is what people actually want.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers Bob - those two trees down the left of the first are where I'll be Saturday afternoon!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just don't go too far left, there's a road behind those trees and it's OOB left. 

No pressure


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers Bob - those two trees down the left of the first are where I'll be Saturday afternoon!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at what's on the right, those 2 on the left are where I'll be aiming!!


Might be pushing my luck here, but would anyone with knowledge of the courses point out where on Google Maps the first for each of the courses is?

From that I might be able to follow the holes using the scorecard.

I know.
I'm sad


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2011)

2 secs Gary


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers Bob - those two trees down the left of the first are where I'll be Saturday afternoon!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at what's on the right, those 2 on the left are where I'll be aiming!!


Might be pushing my luck here, but would anyone with knowledge of the courses point out where on Google Maps the first for each of the courses is?

From that I might be able to follow the holes using the scorecard.

I know.
I'm sad 

Click to expand...

Use Google Earth. You'll get a better picture of the course that way! 

And yes, you are sad!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2011)

Just play what you bloody see!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2011)

Just play what you bloody see!!
		
Click to expand...

That was Roy wotsisname on catchphrase wasn't it?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

Just play what you bloody see!!
		
Click to expand...

That was Roy wotsisname on catchphrase wasn't it?    

Click to expand...

Thats the ruddy problem we cant see it.
might be like the old and the new at St andrews, start at the 1st on the old and finish at the 18th on the new.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats the ruddy problem we cant see it.
		
Click to expand...

That's part of the fun Chris!!
    

I remember our first visit to Old Thorns in Hampshire. Ray Taylor got chatting to the starter and sat down over a beer with him, strokesaver in hand, marking all the ideal landing spots on each page, little tips on how to play each hole, that sort of thing.
He scored 21 points the first round and lobbed his strokesaver away


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you want me to show you on Google Earth where all the holes are?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you want me to show you on Google Earth where all the holes are?
		
Click to expand...

Not really.
Where's the local tobacconists?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

local curry house, pizza hut and watering holes.
yes please


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Hotchkin







Bracken


----------



## vig (Apr 14, 2011)

I know it's not much help but here's a few pics of the Bracken
1st







7th







16th (I think)







17th







18th





Click to expand...

Couldn't you have climbed some trees for aerial shots you selfish git


----------



## vig (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats the ruddy problem we cant see it.
		
Click to expand...

That's part of the fun Chris!!
    

I remember our first visit to Old Thorns in Hampshire. Ray Taylor got chatting to the starter and sat down over a beer with him, strokesaver in hand, marking all the ideal landing spots on each page, little tips on how to play each hole, that sort of thing.
He scored 21 points the first round and lobbed his strokesaver away
     

Click to expand...

I don't buy that Rob, now if you'd have said he was sat down chattin to a woman and then didn't bother playin, i'd have believed you


----------



## Region3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Bob, you're a star 

I don't want to plan a strategy or anything like that. I'm just excited about going and like looking at what's in store.
Admittedly, still sad!

Aztecs : Is Google Earth really better pics than Google Maps?
I'd always assumed they used the same photos.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 14, 2011)

Went for a 9 hole warm up on Tuesday.

All I'll say gents is if I can sort my irons,chipping and putting you are all in trouble!  

Can't wait now really looking forward to it.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Google earth is brilliant for measuring distances to ponds/lakes/bunkers etc.

Oh and btw, I'll be filming everyone's tee shots in HD on the first tee so no pressure


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Bob, you're a star 

I don't want to plan a strategy or anything like that. I'm just excited about going and like looking at what's in store.
Admittedly, still sad!

Aztecs : Is Google Earth really better pics than Google Maps?
I'd always assumed they used the same photos.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they use the same photos or not, but you get a better view "down the hole" rather than from above. It's not amazing, but gives a bit of a different perspective: Click

That's a view down the 1st of the Bracken.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Google earth is brilliant for measuring distances to ponds/lakes/bunkers etc.

Oh and btw, I'll be filming everyone's tee shots in HD on the first tee so no pressure 








Click to expand...

Since you aren't playing, you should be banned from attending. No rubber neckers.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Since you aren't playing, you should be banned from attending. No rubber neckers.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I've got a lesson first so I'll be there anyway. I'll just say my hellos and goodbyes and leave you all to it. I don't want to get in the way.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I've got a lesson first so I'll be there anyway. I'll just say my hellos and goodbyes and leave you all to it. I don't want to get in the way.
		
Click to expand...

What's your problem Bob?

Is the slice still hurting your game??


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as we get some tips before you go,thats all right then.
we can all watch the slow mo then.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bob, only joking mate, you won't be in the way. In fact, if you can put Smiffy off, carry on. Not that I think he'll need much putting off. We'll see how his midget putter holds up under pressure. Plenty of bunkers to putt into.

I can see a '27 points with 5 blobs' in my crystal ball for the Smiffster. And then worse to follow on Sunday.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a great time all of you, I wish I could have been there and am really envious



Chris


----------



## vig (Apr 14, 2011)

Google earth is brilliant for measuring distances to ponds/lakes/bunkers etc.

Oh and btw, I'll be filming everyone's tee shots in HD on the first tee so no pressure 








Click to expand...

You will if you get your camera back after i've hoyed it away


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

You will if you get your camera back after i've hoyed it away
		
Click to expand...

No worries Vig.
It's nothing to do with the golf swings however, it's for a fashion spread that Jezz is doing in the next issue.
So, dress loud


----------



## vig (Apr 14, 2011)

You will if you get your camera back after i've hoyed it away
		
Click to expand...

No worries Vig.
It's nothing to do with the golf swings however, it's for a fashion spread that Jezz is doing in the next issue.
So, dress loud 

Click to expand...

Oh, i can dress with the loudest but i'll leave the fancy dress to someone else.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

And for those of you who haven't been there before, drive through Woodhall, passed the Golf Hotel heading east and it's on the left.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 14, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

What???


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2011)

Legendary!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

only you can get away with it.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

only you can get away with it. 

Click to expand...

Is this better?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

only you can get away with it. 

Click to expand...

Is this better?






Click to expand...

clasic you have the pose just right 
thats my shirt. hes got my shirt on


----------



## TriggerTech (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonder if anyone will have the nerve to pull out an iphone GPS...................


----------



## vig (Apr 14, 2011)

only you can get away with it. 

Click to expand...

Is this better?






Click to expand...

clasic you have the pose just right 
thats my shirt. hes got my shirt on 

Click to expand...

Also, like you, he irons his shirt on a wok


----------



## JustOne (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll just say my hellos and goodbyes and leave you all to it. I don't want to get in the way.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be needing a caddie.....................


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2011)

That reminds me......

Anthony - what colours you wearing?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2011)

Fooking bastids


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 14, 2011)

That reminds me......

Anthony - what colours you wearing?  

Click to expand...

I don't know yet mate I'm waiting to be told what I'm wearing!

I'll probably go Blue on Saturday and we'll try to avoid clashing for the last group on Sunday!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be needing a caddie.....................  

Click to expand...


Won't you be using last weeks one James ?



Chris


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

Fooking bastids
       

Click to expand...

the calm exterior is starting to crack, maybe by sunday he'l be back on the rolly ups.

and saying Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnttttttttttttts


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2011)

That reminds me......

Anthony - what colours you wearing?  

Click to expand...

Black trousers both days. Bright yellow shirt on day one, and my usual "final day" brown one on Sunday


Bit of a video on the courses to whet your appetite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2NjroDnLNA&NR=1


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 15, 2011)

i'll just be in my usual boring black.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be needing a caddie.....................  

Click to expand...

Surely you can just carry your own driver? Don't think you'll get the chance to use anything else


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2011)

But he needs someone who can carry a massive bag of golf balls.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be needing a caddie.....................  

Click to expand...

Surely you can just carry your own driver? Don't think you'll get the chance to use anything else  

Click to expand...

Haven't swung a club since Redlibbets so stand well behind me  

Callaway is on the naughty step


----------



## PieMan (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be needing a caddie.....................  

Click to expand...

Surely you can just carry your own driver? Don't think you'll get the chance to use anything else  

Click to expand...

Haven't swung a club since Redlibbets so stand well behind me  

Callaway is on the naughty step  

Click to expand...

I told you what would happen if I see the Cally tomorrow.....


----------



## JustOne (Apr 15, 2011)

I told you what would happen if I see the Cally tomorrow.....  

Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be at the range trying to figure out why your driver only goes 250?


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 15, 2011)

I told you what would happen if I see the Cally tomorrow.....  

Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be at the range trying to figure out why your driver only goes 250?  

Click to expand...

Doesn't hit it like Timygolf?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck to all whos playing over the weekend,hope it all goes well,looking forward to the pics.


----------



## vig (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope it's warmer than it's been today.  I've had a sweater on all day


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2011)

For those of you who have Google Earth, you may want to have a look at the 4th and the 8th for tomorrow. Careful placement may be required to avoid the lakes and streams so to maximise the hole's scoring potential








[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't sleep.....too excited!!


----------



## RichardC (Apr 16, 2011)

Im up already


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't sleep.....too excited!!  

Click to expand...

I was up early too!!

Ray is snoring away on the settee, got to wake him up in about half an hour. 
Quick shave and shower and then heading off from here about 7am for the drive up.
Weather looks like it's going to be fantastic for the week-end, really looking forward to it.
Safe journey's everyone. See ya there


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Got woke up about half an hour ago by a weird dream and can't get back off due to the steam train impression that I was lying next to! 

Polo weather outside even at this time.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2011)

Saddos.
It's only a game of golf     
Drive safely.
I cant wait and I'm not playing


----------



## JustOne (Apr 16, 2011)

ooooohh..... no more sleeps! 

I'm feeling good........ pencil me in for 19pts!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm up and ready too. Just got to walk the dogs and I'm off. 

Aching today though!!  Had a county squash match last night and can hardly move now!


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 16, 2011)

Just waiting for Century to arrive then we are on our way.

I'll see you in 4 hours!


----------



## vig (Apr 16, 2011)

Just waiting for Century to arrive then we are on our way.

I'll see you in 4 hours!
		
Click to expand...

That's posh, if you were still in yorkshire you would have been waiting for century to come.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 16, 2011)

Waiting for Murphthemog cabs! Hope JustOne's boring s&t or 'Bubba' talk hasn't forced him off the road!!!   

See you all soon(ish)!!!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TXL (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are the results from Day 1:







There were some wimps (nobs) that had no stamina and went to bed before 10:30 pm....... no names of course!!


----------



## RichardC (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm up and ready to do a Rory today


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2011)

My money's on Gary (Region3)....

Nice round Smiffy....


----------



## thecraw (Apr 17, 2011)

Lucky lucky gits. I'm very jealous of your trip make sure you host hundreds of photographs to make me feel even more green. Good luck chaps play well today.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2011)

What a brilliant day.
Gorgeous weather, barely no wind AND... I didn't hit a bad shot all day 

07.30, day 2 and the sun is out already. It's going to be another beautiful day.
Pics and vids to follow.
Here's our day 1 leader striping one off the first


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2011)

Crawford, you'd hate it.
Parkland course, loads of huge trees, warm and na wind 
Apparently, there's a bunker on the Bracken that Smiffy DIDN'T go in


----------



## RichardC (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice picture Bob, shame I put it OOB


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2011)

Click on it and you'll see its a video


----------



## RichardC (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## vig (Apr 17, 2011)

Crackin couple of days, weather superb.  sick of the sight of bloody bunkers.

had me dinner, and a kip, now crippled with back ache.


----------



## TXL (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, what a great weekend   A huge thank you to Smiffy for organising it all and sorting out some cracking weather.

Many thanks also to those that I partnered for their excellent company - Saturday it was Snelly, Pieman and RickG then on Sunday it was Leftie, Justone and Whereditgo.

Here are the results from day 2 and the overall results:


----------



## PieMan (Apr 17, 2011)

A top, top weekend. Many thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another superb meet, and to TXL for helping out with scores etc.

Great to see so many familiar faces, and to meet some new guys. Thanks to my playing partners - Anthony, Ray and Rick on Saturday; Rick, Chris and Dave today - for their excellent company.

A huge thanks as always to Chris for the lift - superb driving effort - and to James for making the journey so enjoyable!!   Probably the only time I've wanted a 2 and-a-half hour journey to last longer!!!!   

Brilliant weather, fantastic courses, superb company - couldn't have asked for a better weekend.

Finally, congrats to Gary for taking the honours.


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 17, 2011)

A top, top weekend. Many thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another superb meet, and to TXL for helping out with scores etc.

Great to see so many familiar faces, and to meet some new guys. Thanks to my playing partners - Anthony, Ray and Rick on Saturday; Rick, Chris and Dave today - for their excellent company.

A huge thanks as always to Chris for the lift - superb driving effort - and to James for making the journey so enjoyable!!   Probably the only time I've wanted a 2 and-a-half hour journey to last longer!!!!   

Brilliant weather, fantastic courses, superb company - couldn't have asked for a better weekend.

Finally, congrats to Gary for taking the honours.
		
Click to expand...

Just got home and I concur with all Pieman's sentiments. Brilliant weather, fantastic courses, superb company - couldn't have asked for a better weekend.

Congrats to Gary for taking the honours and as always Rob you are a star.  You make it what it is, without you and your organising NOTHING would happen.  Many, many thanks.

Dave

(BTW I will soon be updating my notes, not sure it will say TaylorMade Driver for much longer)


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 17, 2011)

(BTW I will soon be updating my notes, not sure it will say TaylorMade Driver for much longer)   

Click to expand...

Thanks for your company on both days Dave! And to Vig,Justone,Smiffy and Century G5 too!

Smiffy thanks very very much for organising a superb event, you even sorted the weather!

My face is nuclear and not just from my scores, thanks for your patience and assistance people.

But Heronsghyll's attempt at illegally "adjusting" his driver on the 1st tee on the first day was probably the most     moment I've experienced.

Sorry my Mr Whippy shaft couldn't help you out.

Well done to Gary that score round those two courses was superb.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smiffy,Thank you for organising this superb weekend,Company was,as always ,excellent.1st day, fourball was,Roger (Leftie) Charlie,(RichardC father in law) and RichardC H/cap 17 my ar*e


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, one word to sum it all up????

LAUGH

  

Anyone nervous about meeting up with strangers on a forum meet, just do it.
The mob on here are top drawer, regardless of the quality of the golf.

Thanks to my playing partners Chris, Glenn, David, Ray, Nick and Richard. First rate company for 2 very different rounds of golf. In fact, thanks to everyone for making the weekend so enjoyable from start to finish.

Massive thanks to Smiffy for yet another excellent meet, ran like clockwork, and even the sorted the weather this time. Could not have been better imo.
Also to Anthony for collating all the results, top job.

Finally, thanks to Bob for the putting tips. It'll take a little time but I'm sure it'll be getting much better soon.

I struck the ball well on Saturday, but being kind my short game was 'inconsistent'. Sunday the ball striking wasn't so good but my short game was much improved to keep the result about the same. Overall very happy how I played, just hope I can keep it up for our medal on Tuesday to get another nice little cut. 

So many memorable things about our time there but I'm sure others will recount them and I don't want to steal anyone's punchlines.

As for the courses, they were both very very nice (and very different).
It would help having previous experience of them. The Bracken for the slopes on the greens, knowing where not to go because what appears to be a good shot can catch a slope not visible from the fairway and end up in a bunker.
The Hotchkin is the same sort of thing but off the tee. I found it very difficult to pick a line and club even with a strokesaver.

I like to be able to see what I'm playing <u>before</u> it goes pearshaped, and for that reason they're not ideal courses for me.
Don't get me wrong though, top quality courses and I'd look forward to going back.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 17, 2011)

Fantastic weekend!!!!

Well done to Gary for winning, he played some great golf today.

Thanks to Roger, Bill and Charlie for Saturday's round and Gary, Ray and Nick for putting up with my crap play for the first 9 holes today 

Massive thanks to Rob for organising and Anthony for doing the results.

Great to meet up with everyone again and thanks for making my father in law so welcome.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done Gary for winning and the other runner ups.
A  big thankyou to Bobmac for his piss take and the new 3wood for Rhys. he wants to play this weekend.
Smiffy what can you say about the man that is printable in a family forum. Weel done Sir for the arrangements min.
Would concur the second time is better to play a course but I wont be chargeing back in a hurry.
For all the laughs and funny antics of the members I have learned a lot of new words this weekend.
Roll on Beau Desert.


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2011)

Brilliant weekend.....
A few thanks....Smiffy for organising, Anthony for doing the scoring, picking me up and farting the trumpet vountary at 5 in the morning   
Playing partners, Ray, Anthony, Paul on day 1 and Paul, Murph, Snelly on day 2.......James for the fiver ....Bob & Jan for supporting and doing the photos.

Here's some photos:





Murph








































































Bubba in the trees!!












Bob presenting Grumpyjock with his mini R11


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2011)

Um, that was pretty surreal, on so many levels.

Proper weekend. 

Thanks every one, esp. James.

(Like Corrie, but so much better). 

Love the Hotchkin, Bracken is everything that's bad about farmers fields.

A dry round, with Smiffy in the field? Adds to the strangeness of it all.

Thanks to Pieman, Justone, Snelly (twice), Region3, Glenn, RickG, and all. Shame we had to go home.

Timothy Taylor, a special thanks. Mmmm.

3 hours sleep. Not so good.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2011)

According to Rick's photos, Pie man hit every bunker. Heck, I think he did.
In one photo there seems to be alot of putters abandoned.....

More photo's tomorrow.

Got a great one of Pieman, in a bunker....


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 17, 2011)

Another fantastic forum meet!

Just sat down after stopping off to play 18 and a few fizzy drinks on the way home.

Cracking venue and  excellent company as has been said already.

Personal thanks to the guys I had the pleasure to share the experience with, Smiffy, Grumpyjock and Yufuin on Saturday, Justoneuk, HTL and Leftie today.

Well done Smiffy on another memorable weekend - you're a legend geezer!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2011)

Bit late, but I've been rather busy since I got home.  It was a roller coaster of a weekend for me for several reasons and one I will never forget.

As always, many, many thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another cracking Forum meet.  You even got the weather right .  Thanks also to my playing partners over the two days for the great company and some very good golf (at times  ).

Very well done Region3 for taking the honours.  36 points on that course this afternoon was  *very* impressive, particularly as the par was 71 and SSS was 73.  Also well done to the runners up.  

Nice to see Bob and Teegirl again even though they weren't playing and how the hell did I get talked into buying one of those overgrown chopstick thingies??

I've got loads of photos and will put up a selection as soon as I can.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2011)

Personal thanks to the guys I had the pleasure to share the experience with, Smiffy, Grumpyjock and Yufuin on Saturday, Justoneuk, *HTL* and Leftie today.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooppps     Think you mean TXL


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2011)

Arrived home just before 8 last night, absolutely knackered. Sat down with a cup of tea to watch the recording of the Grand Prix and promptly fell asleep!
Terrific week-end, thanks to everybody who came along and made it the success it was, with special thanks to Anthony (TXL) for doing the scoring, Bobmac and Jan for coming along and meeting and greeting us on the Saturday, and congratulations to Gary on his superb performance.
Weather was absolutley fantastic for the whole week-end, Saturday was good but yesterday was like a July day out there, it must have been nudging 25 degrees.
Personally played like an absolute prat on both days, Saturday especially, found so many bloody bunkers it was unreal.
Sundays game not much better, not so many bunkers but bushes and heather were getting in my way.
Got loads of piccies to sort out but one, in particular, sums up my day yesterday....


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

Another fantastic forum meet!

Just sat down after stopping off to play 18 and a few fizzy drinks on the way home.

Cracking venue and  excellent company as has been said already.

Personal thanks to the guys I had the pleasure to share the experience with, Smiffy, Grumpyjock and Yufuin on Saturday, Justoneuk, HTL and Leftie today.

Well done Smiffy on another memorable weekend - you're a legend geezer!
		
Click to expand...

you should have said. I stopped and had 9 at Tankersley Park just off the M1 at junction 35A.
good to meet again roll on The 29th.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

The players (photoshopped slightly)


----------



## Snelly (Apr 18, 2011)

Agree with all these sentiments.

Thanks for a great weekend.

Regards,


Snelly


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

The players (photoshopped slightly) 







Click to expand...

I take it you have added those who went home before the winners were anounced?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

could you not have brought James into the fold then, he looks so lonly at the back there.
Who else is mising?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't know if they went home or were getting changed, but they are all there now


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 18, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
I take it you have added those who went home before the winners were anounced?   

[/QUOTE]

Grumpyjock, no-one went home - everyone was there for the prize giving and photo.  Count them......


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

Teegirl, Charlie and his son in law.
and james looks so lonley at  the back.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

Teegirl, Charlie and his son in law.
and james looks so lonley at  the back.
		
Click to expand...

Jan was working all day yesterday. That's why she wasnt playing.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 18, 2011)

Myself and Charlie were there, but we were changing our shoes when it was taken.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope you didn't mind me adding you later, only there was a few waiting to get off home.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

OK I was wrong again.
Just wondered how you managed to change into yesterdays outfits so quick.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob,

No problem, as you can see im not very photogenic 

Grumpy,

With my dodgy leg, I was going nowhere fast.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 18, 2011)

That was a weekend of two halves!

Saturday the 'Bubba' driver was awesome and the course was there for the taking, Sunday the driver was shitesome and my golfswing was practically raped and left at the kurb... f*ck you Bubba Watson!!!!   LOL

Well done Gary for two very good rounds, thanks to Murphthemog for the excellent chauffeur service, Pieman for his encouraging texts of love an kisses, RickG for letting me have a night with his wife (to be arranged), Smiffy just for being there (thanks Dad!)... ALL my playing partners (including Leftie!), the academy, the producer, the director, the script writers an everyone else who knows me. It was a pleasure meeting some new faces, having a few laughs,.... a few tears (more laughter) and a few visits to the feckin' rough!

Big thanks to Bobmac for taking the time just to be there and to snap some pics for everyone's benefit. The R11 driver for Grumpyjock was a nice touch (though it might still be a bit big for him!). Will return the disc asap.

All in all it was a really good couple of days, the company was top class and the courses were both great. Hopefully there'll be a lot more pics posted??????





P.S you're all knobs!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2011)

Funniest thing for me...

Playing with Anthony (Forefortheday) on Sunday, he was addressing his ball before hitting a wedge to one green and stepped back to ask "how many yards have I got".
I looked at the Garmin...."86" I replied.
Again, he took his address and then asked "is that to front, middle or back?"
"Middle" I said.
He then fatted it 10 yards.
"If you want the distance to the middle, at least fecking hit it to the middle"


----------



## Region3 (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought it was funnier when you gave someone a yardage on the Saturday only for them to hit a good one and come up short.

"Oh bugger, that was the time not the yardage"


----------



## teegirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Bit late, but I've been rather busy since I got home. It was a roller coaster of a weekend for me for several reasons and one I will never forget.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the one you will never forget is doing well, and all those involved.     

(GD   )


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Funniest thing for me...

Playing with Anthony (Forefortheday) on Sunday, he was addressing his ball before hitting a wedge to one green and stepped back to ask "how many yards have I got".
I looked at the Garmin...."86" I replied.
Again, he took his address and then asked "is that to front, middle or back?"
"Middle" I said.
He then fatted it 10 yards.
"If you want the distance to the middle, at least fecking hit it to the middle"
    

Click to expand...

The funniest thing for me was,whilst talking to Dave (Heronsghyll) listening to Smiffy quoting the above


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought I'll make a video with all the pictures and swings I filmed at the weekend. A few titles, a bit of music. 
I mean, how hard can it be   
Might be done by Friday 

If anyone wants their swing clip I filmed on Saturday, drop me a pm and I'll stick on youtube for you.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

On sat with smiffy and vig, I gets to the tee "what distance??" mmn might be 130 says me smiffys says 128 and vig says 132. And then "if you want to know the distance why ask yourself" says smiffy. whoose the knob then.
Quickest move of the day was Vig on Sunday when Rickg shanked one right where his head was from 30 yds and 45degree behind us on the tee.
I felt the breeze as it passed the top of my head.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

I have open up a Photobucket account called
GMPHOTOS11 and if any one wants the pass word PM me.

uploaded some of the photos from Nairn and Boat of Garten
this way anyone can upload photos and view the others


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 19, 2011)

Funniest thing for me...

Playing with Anthony (Forefortheday) on Sunday, he was addressing his ball before hitting a wedge to one green and stepped back to ask "how many yards have I got".
I looked at the Garmin...."86" I replied.
Again, he took his address and then asked "is that to front, middle or back?"
"Middle" I said.
He then fatted it 10 yards.
"If you want the distance to the middle, at least fecking hit it to the middle"
    

Click to expand...

The funniest thing for me was,whilst talking to Dave (Heronsghyll) listening to Smiffy quoting the above      

Click to expand...

I have to say - it was very, very funny.  It might not translate that way, all I can say is you have to have been there.

I also remember a few holes earlier one of our playing partners (who shall be nameless) hitting his tee shot, which proceeded to not get more than 2 inches off the ground then hit the ladies red tee marker, turned at right angles and zoomed across the tee just missing Rob and disappeared over the green we had just played.  It happened so quick and although very dangerous - all 4 of us just burst out laughing! A very funny moment.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 19, 2011)

Funniest thing for me...

Playing with Anthony (Forefortheday) on Sunday, he was addressing his ball before hitting a wedge to one green and stepped back to ask "how many yards have I got".
I looked at the Garmin...."86" I replied.
Again, he took his address and then asked "is that to front, middle or back?"
"Middle" I said.
He then fatted it 10 yards.
"If you want the distance to the middle, at least fecking hit it to the middle"
    

Click to expand...

I was laying up for my next shot!  

Once again thanks Rob, great weekend and great company as always.


----------

